# 98-02 Town Car "Do's and Don't's ?"



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I just finished up my install on my 01 town car and have been braggin how this was my first install that didnt follow up with a few bugs like a leaky dump or cylinder.

I hit my first bug on my 4rth weekend with juice. My trans pan has a 2 inch dip down on it and it scrapped over a bridge and puntured a hole in it.

curious if this is common for 98-02 towncars and if theres any other precautions I should be aware of. This is my first time in 17 years with a newer car other then a G body gettin juice.

I ran 4 pumps, 6 batts, 36 volts to the front, 24 to the rear, 8's and 10's, coil under in the rear to keep it gangster. I figured since I wasnt gonna 3 wheel it. I'd go old school on it and run coil under. Plus it will keep me from gettin 3 wheel happy. Front, back, side to side, rear independents in case I do 3 wheel later down the road. I dont know how solid the lincoln frames are but I see so many with no humps plated and wonder, how do they last?

I choose Low Life Hydraulics for my juice. I hooked up with Rick over at Low Life Hydraulics and spoke with him about my kit and I must say he gave me some awesome service and a sweet price to match.

4 chrome 1/2" pumps
marzoochi heads
1/2" parker checks
3/8's deltrol colorband slowdowns
#8 hoses up front
#6 hoses to the rear
chrome 8's and 10's
deep cups front and back
4 1/2 tons and 3 ton short stack chromes
6 switch panel

so anyways.. I normally post on low-riders.com but I know layitlow has the pros when it comes to stuff like this.. who can tell me the do's and donts on a lincoln? Car hasnt left the ground on 36 volts and I dont plan too.. What should I watch out for next? I'm planning to make a skid plate tieing into the cross member, running back to the trans mount so the pan doesnt get hit again.. or anyone got some better ideas???


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

i havent ran into many problems with the car itself, just like check valves or hoses, other than that it has worked fine ive had the car juiced for 1 year now, but then again i only use it sunday nights to cruise or to a car show


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

well thats good to hear, mines not a daily driver but it will drive everwhere. no distance is to far for me. I just wanna make sure nuthin else is gonna pop up later down the road... ya know

thanks for the comments fellas


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Oct 3 2007, 07:58 AM~8922424
> *well thats good to hear, mines not a daily driver but it will drive everwhere. no distance is to far for me. I just wanna make sure nuthin else is gonna pop up later down the road... ya know
> 
> thanks for the comments fellas
> *


i forgot to mention when i juiced it i drove it to a car show which was about 3 and a half hrs away with no problems i still have a smooth ride but im running a coil over in the back, by the way car looks clean


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

> * I dont know how solid the lincoln frames are but I see so many with no humps plated and wonder, how do they last?*



Towncar frames are strong strong mother fuckers and will last pretty damn good. Of course reinforcements is always always the way to go.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Shit I was wondering also, what up with the 4 link, is there any Adjustables that you can buy


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Oct 3 2007, 01:46 PM~8924831
> *Towncar frames are strong strong mother fuckers and will last pretty damn good. Of course reinforcements is always always the way to go.
> *


True but the crossmembers are weak. I have seen a couple completely separated.


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

since you got 10s, you wont have pinion angle problems :O

booo you!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

sik, what size rims and tires are you running?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

for a 1st install it looks pretty fuckin clean better shots of the setup?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:cheesy: beautifull car man, Ive been lookin for a town car for a couple of months now. Good luck wit it uffin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

i almost forgot even though u dont hop its better to make a battery bracket for the car because that plastic shit is gonna break off pretty soon


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Oct 3 2007, 03:44 PM~8926130
> *i almost forgot even though u dont hop its better to make a battery bracket for the car because that plastic shit is gonna break off pretty soon
> *



ahh tips like this will save me some headaches. I'm going to NC in 3 weeks. thats the last thing I need is to have the starter battery drop on me...

this is my first install on a newer car other then a G body. I have 17 years lowriding. 

I ran these 14x7s with 175-70-14's with the gangster whites from American Tire and Wheel outa South Dakota or where ever they are. Standing up beside a 155-80-13 they are one inch taller.

lemme see what pics I have..

I really havent been takin many pics since I wrapped it all up 4 weeks ago. been enjoying.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Oct 3 2007, 02:11 PM~8925379
> *since you got 10s, you wont have pinion angle problems :O
> 
> booo you!
> *



yea I love it, I can lock it up and creep around town and have no shimmys or shakes and the car goes str8 down the road. I do miss 3 wheeling but cant have the best of both worlds yet.

anyone know anything on wether or not these 98-02's will stand a 3 wheel with the factory rear trailing arms or should I 4 link it? I'm not much of a fan on the arms mounted on the sides of the frame.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

lil build up...

01 town car
58k miles
white w/ grey interior

14x7s were first on the list. wanted to swap the spindles and shit and run 13s but ya know how ya want somethin right then and there. well i got the car and ordered the wheels the next day. with spacers and some griding. I was bolted up and have had no problems. I know I see alota hate on spacers but they have never done me wrong...










since I'm luxury lowriding I had to have a screen with me










I then moved into this...












no its not an air bag set up...lol

its a train horn

took me 3 damn days of thinkin how the hell am I gonna mount the big ass horns. the longest horn is like 21 inches long.. I finally made em fit.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

i can do a rolling three but not a standing three with the stock trailing arms it usually stays up for a while i guess it needs more weight i got 2 pumps to the back but honestly i recommend a 4 link the arms look weak thats why i dont three wheel too much


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I almost gave up several times and said this shit just aint gonna fit..











was first here but I moved it deeper into the trunk later for the hydros


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I then moved into this










props to low life hydraulics and Rick for the products and service


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

what size wheel spacer's did you use?


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I was gung ho at first and took all kinds of pics..

I'm really picky when I assemble a pump. I make sure my pumps dont leak.

my motto.. "in the 703, pumps dont leak"



















helper I had










4 leak proof pumps.. aka SiK RyDa Signature Series... pumps that dont leak


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

my weapon of choice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I RAN MY PUMPS THE SAME WAY DOGG, I LOVED THAT LOOK


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I put this angle on here to get my batteries on a lil side tilt action instead of the traditional look










before paint, it looks kinda dirty










tied into to my pumps rack and air tank rack


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

my picture taking fell off.. but not even finshed I still made it to a show










rack still not painted, I slapped it all in to take to the show


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I LIKE THE TILT ON THE BATTERY RACK


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

locked up


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

drove it 200 miles one night to Maryland sittin on the ground and had no probs.. then hit a bridge's expansion joints that were sticking up like forks and busted my trans pan..

got kicked outa the cruise in, cause my car was to new... aint that some bull shit..

I think it was cause I blew my train horn when I arrived and scared everybody have to death.




























plans were to print out my own labels for the Interstate batts but I have been enjoying the ride to much.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

thats it on my pics people..










make sure to check out Low-riders.com


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 3 2007, 05:47 PM~8926847
> *what size wheel spacer's did you use?
> *



I think they were 5/16's spacers... 

also this car barely fits on a 96 wide trailer..lol

my white walls rubbed the fender wells as it went on the trailer. Luckily I was locked up.










props to Unidos aka Big Joe for the tow home


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah rick is cool people he did my setup the only problem was my fornt right accume kept going out and it took 3 trips all the way dwn there from my house to get it right but it wrks greaat.....


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i know just the tranny u are talking about, my 91 town car has switches and it dosent have that hump in the pan, but my 96 town car does have that huge ass hump in the pan. im putting head gaskets on the 96 so i did a little research, in 96 the 4.6 motor in thosee car changed, i dont know the details i just know the top of the motor is different allong with the pan on the tranny, and the tranny cant be that different cause iv got a starter from 92 on that newer style 96. id pull the pan off and see what that hump is for , probbaly a flter pick up, and and around if the filter assembly will work from a earlyer car like my 91 , because i really doudt the ford put a completely tranny in the newer modles, even look at the mustang and thunder bird sites, im sure those performance guyes will know all the detals,


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks nice, i hope those batterys never decide to leak, that will be a mess since they are tilted like that


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa+Oct 3 2007, 08:58 PM~8926900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate that. :angry:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Oct 5 2007, 12:08 AM~8936734
> *i know just the tranny u are talking about, my 91 town car has switches and it dosent have that hump in the pan, but my 96 town car does have that huge ass hump in the pan. im putting head gaskets on the 96 so i did a little research, in 96 the 4.6 motor in thosee car changed, i dont know the details i just know the top of the motor is different allong with the pan on the tranny, and the tranny cant be that different cause iv got a starter from 92 on that newer style 96. id pull the pan off and see what that hump is for , probbaly a flter pick up, and and around if the filter assembly will  work from a earlyer car like my 91 , because i really doudt the ford put a completely tranny in the newer modles, even look at the mustang and thunder bird sites, im sure those performance guyes will know all the detals,
> *



good looking out man...


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

you know prior to buying them I asked the dude at interstate will these leak??? He claimed they wouldnt not leak and loaded em up on a dolly laying them all sideways. That there actually gave me the idea to tilt them. He said if they leak, bring em back and I will exchange them. Only thing I can tell on them leakings is like 2 of them will start that white acid build up crap at the bottom corners of them. I just whip it off as I clean the car here and there. I usually dont have to clean much when it comes to the trunk.. but if they do start to leak somethin fierce. I'm taking em back. 

This winter I'd like to run those blue optimas and turn em completely sideways in the corners to open up more trunk space.

Plans are to run 4, 12" subs but thats always subject to change..lol


----------

